# Canadian Culinary Schools



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

The Toronto Star posted an article on various cooking schools public and private from big institutions to small home based. I think its worth looking into my Canadian chef bretherens...
:chef:


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

Interesting list of schools...one that was not listed is the Culinary Arts School of Ontario in Mississauga


----------



## petack (Oct 1, 2003)

and another that i dont remember seing is the Southen Alberta Institute of Technology. Sait.ab.ca . they have a good cooking programs, from the home cook tothe professionnal wanna be. i did the pro cooking class and liked it. really good program if you never really cooked before and kinda good program if you lot of experience. 

food for thought.

petack


----------



## chef2be (Dec 4, 2003)

Another school I didn't see on that list from the Toronto Star was Vancouver Community College. http://www.vcc.bc.ca I attended and graduated from the Culinary Arts program here, and I must say, I am glad I did. Every instructor (there are about 25) are metal winners in some sort of competition, and 5 of them are on or have been on Team Canada. This says a lot in itself. It is a 12 month program where everything from Breakfast cookery, to banquets, to baking, and butchery is covered. I also must say I was very pleased at the cost, compared to some of the Private schools/acadamies around.


----------

